

Development at the Speed and Scale of Google - unreal37
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Development-at-Google

======
scorpion032
That is, half of the files in their perforce are "touched in the last 30
days".

I was there, live in this presentation, more than a year ago, at Hyderabad and
got this clarification from the speaker.

~~~
zaph0d
The title is a direct quote from the Google Engg. Tools blog post which was on
HN recently - [http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/2011/12/bug-
prediction-a...](http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/2011/12/bug-prediction-
at-google.html)

~~~
scorpion032
True. Half the code can be anything. Half the characters in source, half the
lines (Which seem more plausible since version control systems deal with line
as a unit) or half of the files or even half the binaries. I'm just clarifying
based on my own clarification, which half it is.

I don't think, this is any surprising at all. I believe the statistics would
remain the same, for many companies.

------
lukeholder
would they merge in head to their build before committing for code review?

~~~
lukesandberg
Sorry misread the original post.

Before a code review you don't have to do a sync but its pretty common to sync
frequently. I sync constantly as im developing because it's so easy.
Occasionally i see reviews where i can tell that the person hasn't sync'd in a
while and if i think it matters ill ask them to sync. This usually doesn't
happen though

